# Training books?



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

What's the best training book to buy? I'm not planning on taking Bailey to obedience class, I plan on training her myself and I'm wondering what is the best book to follow. Right now she knows most of the basics, but is only interested when I have food in my hands. 

Thanks


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Two books I really like are

The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller (clicker training)

and

How to Raise a Puppy You Can Live With by Clarice Rutherford & David H. Neil

But a beginning (positive method) puppy class really does help you to reinforce your training. I found it helps to have a trainer look at how you do things and give you feedback.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd second a class. The group environment does WONDERS for helping your pup learn to focus around the distractions of other people and dogs in a new environment; something you really can't duplicate at home. I often hear people say, 'But he's so good at home...???" as the dog is acting like it's not learned a thing in its life b/c he's now in a new area and around others. Just food for thought.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Just wanted to say that your Bailey is very handsome. 

And that, I also appreciate this post as many members here have often told me how information on the web can be misleading so the best thing I guess is a good old fashion book! 

PS: Puppy and training classes were also a problem for us. None near our location and the driver of the family also works on a Saturday!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm planning on taking Bailey to a puppy kindergarten class starting July 30th, but that is the only class I'm taking her to. It's mainly for me to socialize her with other puppies and people. I'm home all day, so I have all the time in the world to train her in obedience. By following a book, I'm more likely to do it the right way.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I like Beyond Basic Obedience by Diane Baumann, Dogs Are Problem Solvers...Handlers should be too...by Connie Cleveland...and Terri Arnold's Steppin Up series for anyone interested in competitive obed... Check out dogwise.com for them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Up at the top of the forum is product reviews. You will find a book & dvd section with a bunch of great listings. Tried and true from the members.


----------

